
Neural Net Learns to Play Atari “Kangaroo” - andrew-lucker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tspZQcVvIJQ&list=PLX1tECIw-CXVYcg4k4SJl92rmzU5-hflW&index=42
======
pizza
I have a small suggestion: if, instead of posting the videos of the AI's
execution, you (re-)linked the rust-openai repo, you'll get a better response
;)

~~~
andrew-lucker
I could, but the HN community is really diverse. I think there are genuinely
more people interested in just watching stupid machines play video games. I
could be wrong, but that is my working hypotheses.

On the other hand, if there is enough interest, I could start live-coding Rust
or similar. I would love to do something to support building the Rust
community, but I don't want to keep talking to an empty room again and again.

